# Criminal Record for UK - Will my EP Get approved?



## jackpeter (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I was convicted and found guilty of a minor offence, as I was trapped by the police. I had to go to court and pay a small fine as I just wanted to get it over and done with as I did not want any of my family finding out.

I was wondering do the Singapore Givernment do a thorough back ground check for UK CRs when applying for my EP and will they reject it on that basis?

I am really worried as I am about to be offered a job but they havent asked me yet. I am really worried and was wondering if I need to declare it and if they will reject me out right based on that?

This was only a few months ago.

Thanks for all your help.

Peter


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

From what I know - EP doesn't include Police checks, but you need to declare you haven't been convicted .. and false claims leads to legal action here .. 

If your offense was as minor as you claim, then ICA will show a lenient eye .. I hope .. 

Read up on ICA site ..


----------

